# Attn: Hoy no Circula in Mexico City



## Rodrigo84

My cousin noted in El Universal today and the other day (sorry I can't post links yet), that the Hoy no Circula program in Mexico City is being modified to the detriment of foreign-plated vehicles:

1. Beginning in July, foreign-plated vehicles, non-local vehicles, and those with a 2 sticker will not be allowed to drive one Saturday per month depending on their plate number, this is in addition to the hoy no circula program already in affect. You can only get a cero sticker on a non-local vehicles, if your vehicles is 5 years or newer

2. The Estado de Mexico is proposing that non-local vehicles be limited during the week to driving during certain hours, which could have a drastic effect on foreigners ability to get into work.

3. The Estado de Mexico is also proposing that all non-local vehicles must be emissions tested before they are allowed to drive through the metro area.

The last 2 sound absurd, but they are being strongly considered. 1 is going to go into effect.

I would strongly urge you to contact your respective embassies on this should you be affected.


----------



## Rodrigo84

I wanted to give you an update, according to a story in the Excelsior today, foreign vehicles (that means not D.F. or Edomex) will be exempt from the Hoy No Circula Saturday program once it goes into effect in July. Only local vehicles with calcomania 2 will be a part of the program.

Firme, el Hoy No Circula: GDF - Excélsior (see page 2)

What is not known yet, and I advise you to be very vigilant in the newspapers is that there still a plan on the table to require all vehicles, regardless of where they are from, to have an emissions test before they are allowed to drive in D.F./Edomex and/or a much greater restriction of the hours that you can drive your foreign-plated vehicle during the week in the metro area beyond the hoy no circula program currently in place.

This is where the program about restricting hours on non-local vehicles was written about, Analiza Edomex avalar Hoy no circula sabatino - El Universal - DF

The story mentioned that vehicles not local must not circulate after 12 p.m. during the day along with requiring non-local vehicles to test.


----------



## Rodrigo84

I'd like to add another update, Definirán "Hoy No Circula" sabatino la próxima semana: Delgado / 7 de Marzo de 2008

This one seems much more alarming,

*Puntualizó que el gobierno local pretende que los vehículos con tránsito habitual en la Zona Metropolitana del Valle de México sólo tengan placas de cualquiera de las dos entidades, a fin de que sean sujetos de las medidas anticontaminantes.*


----------



## Rodrigo84

My cousin has contacted the American Embassy on this and his friend contacted the Canadian Embassy, and the persons they communicated with were not previously aware of what has been discussed above:

Here are the links for contacts for both:

U.S.- Embassy Hours & Contact Info. - US Embassy Mexico City

Canadian- Consular Services / Assistance for Canadians


----------



## Rodrigo84

Now a new update, now auto foraneos (cars not local) will be included in the Saturday program according to this new article on El Universal,

1.6 millones de autos, al garaje los sábados - El Universal - DF

I highly urge you to contact your respective embassies on this.


----------



## Rodrigo84

This is a MUST READ,

Acuerdan Ebrard y Peña políticas ambientales restrictivas - El Universal - DF


----------



## Rodrigo84

Conferencias del Jefe de Gobierno - Dirección General de Comunicación Social

This has more information about foreign vehicle restrictions. Sorry I don't have the time to translate.


----------



## Rodrigo84

These are the relevant items to be aware of, but keep advised they have to be approved in April locally, though they probably will, and would take effect July 1st.

1. Foreign-plated vehicles would not be allowed to drive between 5 A.M. to 12 P.M. Mon-Sat unless you obtain a cero or doble cero sticker from an emissions testing center in either D.F. or Edomex. However, as I know, foreign-plated vehicles older than 5 years old will not be allowed to test. This has been the rule for about a year now, though it used to be 10 years.

2. Foreign-plated vehicles, in addition to current hoy no circula restrictions applicable Monday to Friday, would not be allowed to drive one Saturday a month. The actual procedure has yet to be worked out since there are usually 5 days in a week but only 4 or 5 Saturdays in a month. Only foreign-plated vehicles who have passed an emissions test with a cero or doble cero would be exempt.

3. I should note that one issue that occurs currently with foreign-plated vehicles who test, is that a number of brands of foreign vehicles do not exist in the emissions testing center (known as verificentros) computers. And this necesitates a trip to this location if testing in Mexico City:
SECRETARIA DEL MEDIO AMBIENTE
AGRICULTURA 21 1 Col.ESCANDON 
C.P.06068 , MEXICO, DF


----------



## bigmutt

Thanks for the info, Rodrigo.
Do you know of any exemption procedures if you have a foreign-plated 8-year old car in Mexico City? 
These new regulations are pretty restrictive and seem to benefit car dealers the most.


----------



## Rodrigo84

bigmutt said:


> Thanks for the info, Rodrigo.
> Do you know of any exemption procedures if you have a foreign-plated 8-year old car in Mexico City?
> These new regulations are pretty restrictive and seem to benefit car dealers the most.


A friend of my cousin's recently rewrote this, Hoy No Circula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia that discusses some of the intricacies of the new regulations.

As far as what you ask, if the vehicle is more than 8 years old, you can't get around the regulations. I think there are very few exemptions such as having a handicapped plate or diplomat, but in the case of the handicapped plate there is a place that I mentioned earlier where you would have to go downtown. We knew someone with a Texas handicapped plate and they were repeatedly stopped despite local handicapped plates being allowed a pass on hoy no circula. He had to get a special sticker for this.

If you have an 8 year old car at the moment, you have about 6 months or so left where you are able to get a cero sticker, after that though, you have to follow the regulations as mentioned in the wikipedia article, as your cero sticker won't be valid.

My cousin and several of his friends complained heavily to the American Embassy about this, but no help was forthcoming, and my cousin ended up leaving the country as a result, because he wasn't able to drive in the mornings to work, because his car was no longer eligible for the cero sticker.

I agree it could be a program to fund the new car dealers. However, the local D.F. mayor also wants Mexico City to be more like New York City, more public transportation and less cars, but in a city this size that won't work, because even the metro won't go up the side of the mountain to places like Edomex or even Santa Fe.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It seems that the intention is to encourage the elimination of older, less efficient automobiles; not a bad thing but it will be a burden to drivers of older vehicles who may not be able to afford a new car. Not only will it reduce pollution, it will also reduce the amount of gasoline consumed; another looming crisis in Mexico, just as in the USA.


----------



## Rodrigo84

What I wished they'd do, and it's been asked many times of the government, is to allow any vehicle that passes the emissions test for cero sticker levels, to get it and not have this thing where only 8 years and newer get the cero sticker. I have plenty of friends with late 1990s vehicles (basically 1996 and later that had OBD2) and can pass with cero sticker levels. But the allegation is well-raised that this is a tool to have people buy new cars, because there are indeed older cars that can still pass. Some older, smaller cars actually put at out less pollution than new, big SUVs.

The problem is that Americans still here have been caught off guard by these regulations. The one in particular is the one where non-local vehicles older than 8 years old, must not circulate between 5 a.m. to 11 a.m. Monday to Friday. You can imagine that screwed up a lot of people's commute.


----------



## bigmutt

The intention is not as much about pollution as it is about retalliation by the PRD gov of Mexico City against the federal government's recent new laws relaxing the importation of "chocolates", namely the older cars from the U.S. which sell for so much less in the U.S. than here in Mexico. I know of numerous entrepreneurs here who buy in Texas or California, drive it down here and sell it for more than double. 
New car dealers in Mexico City lobbied hard for these new restrictions, but guess what? when someone DOES buy a new car to replace their 8-year old model, does it simply vanish? No, someone else keeps driving that car in the city, and if they already have an even older car, that one likely goes to their son or poorer relative or is sold to ANOTHER mexico city driver.
(I have two very good friends, mexican business men, who belong to the same country club and are friends with car-dealership owners, and both have told me the same thing.)

So how does this improve the air quality?? It doesn't. Another example of mexican government cynicism and corruption.


----------



## Rodrigo84

My father and his friends would also import vehicles this way, usually minivans. However, they would dump them or sell their old D.F. plated vehicles in the surrounding states, where there are emissions testing programs, but no hoy circula restrictions.

You know Honduras had tried to do a hoy no circula program and it's Supreme Court struck it down on constitutional grounds over the right to circulate throughout the country. I can think of a number of reasons, including the right of people to petition their government (driving into Mexico City to do this).

I really have no issue with an emissions testing program, but the problem is if the vehicle passes cero sticker limits, regardless of how old, it should be allowed to circulate every day.


----------



## Rodrigo84

This was the article from today's El Universal, Autos foráneos exentarán no circula sólo domingos - El Universal - DF


----------



## Rodrigo84

Let me add something else absurd.

The guy who helped write most of that nice wikipedia article on hoy no circula had another issue. He an Infiniti FX45. When he went to test voluntarily in D.F., they initially told him he couldn't because the vehicle wasn't in their computer. It just isn't sold in Mexico. That required a great deal of effort and time just to get them to put it into the computer so he could test, approximately 3 weeks, and then he had to repeat this 3 week process every 6 months. Apparently, they are far behind in upgrading the system to set up the foreign vehicles into the computer.


----------



## bigmutt

Then again, maybe it depends which Verification station you visit;
.
I had the same problem: my car was not in the computer when I first went.
I had to go to Agricultura #21 office and get my first ZERO sticker. My model Cadillac is an SLS and all they had in the computer was the model STS for my year. They said it's because they did not sell SLS models here.

But after that, every time I go to the same verification center, they either find it in the computer, or (more likely) just go ahead with the recertification without using the proper model of my car.
The reason I suspect the latter, is I've noticed that they don't even bother shoving the sensor tool up the tailpipe but rather just go through some other motions and then issue the sticker. 

In Mexico there's ALWAYS an "end-run play" available.


----------



## Rodrigo84

bigmutt said:


> Then again, maybe it depends which Verification station you visit;
> .
> I had the same problem: my car was not in the computer when I first went.
> I had to go to Agricultura #21 office and get my first ZERO sticker. My model Cadillac is an SLS and all they had in the computer was the model STS for my year. They said it's because they did not sell SLS models here.
> 
> But after that, every time I go to the same verification center, they either find it in the computer, or (more likely) just go ahead with the recertification without using the proper model of my car.
> The reason I suspect the latter, is I've noticed that they don't even bother shoving the sensor tool up the tailpipe but rather just go through some other motions and then issue the sticker.
> 
> In Mexico there's ALWAYS an "end-run play" available.


I remember when we went with the guy to look up his car in the verificentro computer, they had an Infiniti QX4 (which I have seen, kind of a luxury Pathfinder), but despite my friend putting the information in the computer at Agricultura, every 6 months, same story, FX45 doesn't show up. The people at the Agricultura office told us they were 1.5 years behind because of a computer screw up. He started in late 2006 for the first time.

My friend filed a complaint and eventually was allowed to test, but even then, he gets a two sticker, goes to Agricultura again, waits 3 weeks (they are so incompetent) then he goes to get the cero sticker at Agricultura. Another 6 months and repeat process.

Another screwy one was a friend of my cousin's who had a 2001 Toyota Highlander. Problem was it was full-time AWD, you couldn't turn it to 2WD. This was a big problem since the verificentro told him that they couldn't do the static test (that means a test without the rollers), since otherwise he would have to basically bust his transfer case/transmission while one set of wheels went and the others didn't. The problem was the computer would not accept any AWD vehicle with a date before 2003 that was not already in the computer. He pursued some legal avenues and eventually got the system fixed so he could get tested.

Part of these recent regulations was to prohibit people from registering their vehicles out of state so they didn't have to pay tenencia (because tenencia was obligatory for doing the emissions testing). That makes sense for the D.F. government But why screw the foreigners. It's not my cousins fault that all he couldn't afford a newer car. Besides, they bring the jobs and the $$$.


----------



## verdeva

Recently on another foro I frequent a poster warned others of a bad situation they'd gotten into. As the policy of the other foro is "no cross posting" I can not give a word-for-word or copy/paste. In essence it said:
Live in the Chapala area and were driving to Puebla/Cuernavaca. Were aware of driving restrictions in D.F., but unaware of the recent changes for the State of Mexico and foreign vehicles. Stopped first time by State Police who "encouraged payment of a $3,000MXP fine." The encouragement was "otherwise we're going to impound your vehicle and you'll pay a $5000MXP* fine*." They choose to pay the* mordita*. They were stopped a second time, again by State Police and the gringos negotiated a $2000MXP fine." 

Okay, I understand that the fine is stiff for this offense, but I'm having a difficult time believing a $5000MXP fine and a really difficult time with the "impounding." So what's the story?

Finally, the OP went on to say that they were stopped for a 3rd time on their return trip to Jalisco near Toluca (I suppose on general principle as it was an Okay to Drive Day) where the State Police informed them that their importation permit was out of date and they would have to pay MORE fines.  The OP said they showed them their FM3's and indicated that the importation permit was valid as long as the FM3's were valid. Sr. Policeman said "FM3s allowed you to stay in Mexico but the permit for our car needed to be renewed every year" and then our OP forked over another $2000MXP "fine," 

This final part goes against everything I have been told from multiple sources, both ****** and National. Comment?

Verde-va


----------



## Rodrigo84

verdeva said:


> Recently on another foro I frequent a poster warned others of a bad situation they'd gotten into. As the policy of the other foro is "no cross posting" I can not give a word-for-word or copy/paste. In essence it said:
> Live in the Chapala area and were driving to Puebla/Cuernavaca. Were aware of driving restrictions in D.F., but unaware of the recent changes for the State of Mexico and foreign vehicles. Stopped first time by State Police who "encouraged payment of a $3,000MXP fine." The encouragement was "otherwise we're going to impound your vehicle and you'll pay a $5000MXP* fine*." They choose to pay the* mordita*. They were stopped a second time, again by State Police and the gringos negotiated a $2000MXP fine."
> 
> Okay, I understand that the fine is stiff for this offense, but I'm having a difficult time believing a $5000MXP fine and a really difficult time with the "impounding." So what's the story?
> 
> Finally, the OP went on to say that they were stopped for a 3rd time on their return trip to Jalisco near Toluca (I suppose on general principle as it was an Okay to Drive Day) where the State Police informed them that their importation permit was out of date and they would have to pay MORE fines. The OP said they showed them their FM3's and indicated that the importation permit was valid as long as the FM3's were valid. Sr. Policeman said "FM3s allowed you to stay in Mexico but the permit for our car needed to be renewed every year" and then our OP forked over another $2000MXP "fine,"
> 
> This final part goes against everything I have been told from multiple sources, both ****** and National. Comment?
> 
> Verde-va


The fines can get out of hand. The stuff with the no driving restrictions are serious, but the thing with the FM3 is garbage.

The rule is as long as your FM3 is good, your vehicle import paper is good. My cousin dealt with this on a monthly basis with the police and showed them a copy of Art. 106 of the Customs Law, Article 106

Here are some more details, Ajijic Legal and Immigration Services

My cousin used to get stopped at least once a month and always kept a copy of 106 with him and never had an issue after that.

One other thing, the local police have no say in this on the import permit. I have heard of at least two policemen going to jail over harassing tourists about their import permits, enough to the point that they stated in front of a judge that they had a right to do this, and the judge clearly pointed out (just as that last article does) that the only people that have a say are the Aduana (Customs), and Administracion Local de Auditoria Fiscal Federal. 

A lot of police that stopped my cousin usually didn't know this at all and he politely gave them an extra copy of the article to take to their superiors. They all claimed that local law gave them the right to check the registration of any vehicle. This is the same reason my cousin and some of his friends kept getting pulled over for not having a front plate (they were from states that don't have front plates in the U.S.) and that is none of the police's business.


----------



## PieGrande

I found expat forum because I got a hit on Google to this page.

See: ..:: Secretaría del Medio Ambiente del Gobierno del Distrito Federal ::..

It plainly says, correct me if I am wrong, all Saturdays foreign plates without verification are prohibited. Other places all say that it is one Saturday per month.


----------



## Rodrigo84

PieGrande said:


> I found expat forum because I got a hit on Google to this page.
> 
> See: ..:: Secretaría del Medio Ambiente del Gobierno del Distrito Federal ::..
> 
> It plainly says, correct me if I am wrong, all Saturdays foreign plates without verification are prohibited. Other places all say that it is one Saturday per month.


It's one Saturday a month and just between 5 to 10 for those who don't voluntarily go get a hologram sticker.

The problem right now is that if your car is older than 8 years old, you have to obey the driving restrictions outlined on that link. I knew of a few foreigners who were told they could get the sticker only to find out their cars were too old to get sticker cero.

You can imagine if someone decided to pull this stunt in say Los Angeles, I can imagine some government official would be hanging from a tree (sorry, but that's how a lot of us feel about this here in D.F.). I don't need to remind everyone how much Mexicans pay for their car, tenencia (annual car tax), not to mention insurance compared to what they earn per year and then to have some government tell you that your car is too old to be able to drive every day.


----------



## PieGrande

Okay, I think I see where I read the clauses wrong, the words all Saturdays confused me, and I placed the punctuation in my mind wrong, which made me think it meant all foreign plates all Saturdays, and non-foreign plates one Saturday a month based on the numbers. That did worry me. The penalties are so great I get really tense going through there.

Now, please, Rodrigo, another question on what confuses me about weekdays.

One non-government URL said, "...podrán circular de lunes a viernes desde las 5:00 am y hasta 11:00 horas, informó Jorge Fuentes Martínez, enlace de comunicación de la Secretaría de Medio Ambiente del Distrito Federal."

Wikipedia clearly says, foreign plates cannot circulate between 5 am and 11 am all weekdays, plus the no circula day from 5 am till 10 pm.

I am thinking Wikipedia is correct, because I found a tie-breaker page which agreed.

That tie breaker page also says when an environmental problem is declared, all foreign plates are prohibited the next day from 5 am till 10 pm.

That one is scary. How am I supposed to know when I am driving from the border that the next phase has not been declared that day, for the next day? I have never seen any information on the highways coming into DF.

By the way, hoy no circula was suspended for today, due to very clean air and good winds.

Oh, I will be glad when Arco Norte is done, and we can stay out of the Valley. They clearly do not want tourists there, and I am certainly glad to oblige.

I am actually thinking of driving to Tula on Arco Norte, then cut across to Pachuca and down to Cd. Sahagun if I am not able to drive through the Valley on Sunday, until the Arco is done.


----------



## Rodrigo84

PieGrande said:


> Okay, I think I see where I read the clauses wrong, the words all Saturdays confused me, and I placed the punctuation in my mind wrong, which made me think it meant all foreign plates all Saturdays, and non-foreign plates one Saturday a month based on the numbers. That did worry me. The penalties are so great I get really tense going through there.
> 
> Now, please, Rodrigo, another question on what confuses me about weekdays.
> 
> One non-government URL said, "...podrán circular de lunes a viernes desde las 5:00 am y hasta 11:00 horas, informó Jorge Fuentes Martínez, enlace de comunicación de la Secretaría de Medio Ambiente del Distrito Federal."
> 
> Wikipedia clearly says, foreign plates cannot circulate between 5 am and 11 am all weekdays, plus the no circula day from 5 am till 10 pm.
> 
> I am thinking Wikipedia is correct, because I found a tie-breaker page which agreed.
> 
> That tie breaker page also says when an environmental problem is declared, all foreign plates are prohibited the next day from 5 am till 10 pm.
> 
> That one is scary. How am I supposed to know when I am driving from the border that the next phase has not been declared that day, for the next day? I have never seen any information on the highways coming into DF.
> 
> By the way, hoy no circula was suspended for today, due to very clean air and good winds.
> 
> Oh, I will be glad when Arco Norte is done, and we can stay out of the Valley. They clearly do not want tourists there, and I am certainly glad to oblige.
> 
> I am actually thinking of driving to Tula on Arco Norte, then cut across to Pachuca and down to Cd. Sahagun if I am not able to drive through the Valley on Sunday, until the Arco is done.


This happened once to my cousin, luckily he had a cero sticker at the time, and was exempt. But the police told him (he didn't see the cero sticker until he looked on the back of the truck) that otherwise he couldn't drive between 5 a.m. to 10 p.m. I think they've changed it in the months since the early part of the year a bit, but I think that rule on foreign plates still stands, 5 a.m. to 10 p.m. the day after the contingency.

No, they don't tell you until you get to the border with D.F. or Edomex (the side closest to D.F. in the Valley of Mexico (usually by a toll plaza) and the cars have to pull off to the side of the road, turn around or get towed in to where they are going.. This happened last year around July and a lot of tourists were plenty ticked off and it got a lot of press, but the local government didn't let up. Let their tourism and economy suffer.

The tv stations and other media outlets generally will report it.

Sometimes, they cancel the emergency at a different hour, like 4 or 6 p.m.

The best advice is just plain not to drive, because the police will nail your butt to the wall unless you have the cero sticker.

Wikipedia is correct, my cousin helped verify that one and called the local government and went over that with them to make sure. They actually thanked him for the English version, even though after he showed this program to his friends in the U.S., they consider the local government to be nuts. His friends said that someone would get hanged if they even considered trying to implement such a program in the United States. Am I 100% right about this? I know California has strict testing, but they don't have such strict things like days you can't drive.


----------



## PieGrande

Actually, if they stopped me at the limit, and simply told me to go back I would not have any problems with it. That would be cool. It is having the patrol bandits on me that is a problem, especially when I am not sure if they are right or not.

We are going through Texcoco Sunday, and I hope that is okay. Again, I have no idea how to tell if they had a contingency on Saturday. The office isn't even open to call in. Otherwise, I think Sunday should be wide open.

I will be looking at the page Friday to see which way it is running.

But, I am still thinking of going into Tula on the new cuota,and trying to find my way to Cd. Sahagun and take the other part of the cuota into Puebla.

Yes, I think DF is hostile to tourists, and should be treated accordingly whenever possible. They could have waited till Arco Norte was finished. It's like going to the cave of Ali Baba to drive into the Valley.

Thanks for tip.


----------



## maesonna

PieGrande said:


> Again, I have no idea how to tell if they had a contingency on Saturday.


No guarantees, but I expect you could find out if there's a contingency from the horse's mouth. At the time of writing, this is the page for _Hoy no circula_, but every time I post a Gov. web page on some forum, they change it and by next week the link is dead. For future readers, if the previous link doesnt work, try this search. 

Or it might be on the news. You could try the all-news Mexico City radio station 790 AM (Formato 21 XERC).


----------



## PieGrande

Yes, thanks, I do have that page, the problem is, if I leave McAllen Saturday morning, and they announce a problem that day, I will be on the road and will have no idea it happened, and will be driving through the Valley the next day with no idea it is closed for me.

When I am leaving rural Puebla, I can check the night before and by noon or 1 pm, I am out of the Valley, so I can't get trapped by a sudden change. At least I don't think so.

As I said, in a few weeks, Arco Norte will eliminate this problem hopefully forever. I can't wait!

IDEAL, Slim's investment company which is building Arco Norte, says it will cut transit time from 4 hours to 1.5 hours, which is what I estimated. That will be so sweet!


----------



## Rodrigo84

I'm too tired to read through this, but this should help, ..:: Secretaría del Medio Ambiente del Gobierno del Distrito Federal ::..

From my quick glance at this, in either a precontingency or full contingency, vehicles with foreign plates and no cero sticker cannot drive the following day from 5 a.m. to 10 p.m.

Also, you can keep up with the latest pollution readings hour-by-hour here, 
Sistema de Monitoreo Atmosferico SIMAT

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx was what my cousin used to read every morning on the Internet before leaving for the office to find out if something was up with any kind of contingency.


----------



## Rodrigo84

PieGrande said:


> Yes, thanks, I do have that page, the problem is, if I leave McAllen Saturday morning, and they announce a problem that day, I will be on the road and will have no idea it happened, and will be driving through the Valley the next day with no idea it is closed for me.
> 
> When I am leaving rural Puebla, I can check the night before and by noon or 1 pm, I am out of the Valley, so I can't get trapped by a sudden change. At least I don't think so.
> 
> As I said, in a few weeks, Arco Norte will eliminate this problem hopefully forever. I can't wait!
> 
> IDEAL, Slim's investment company which is building Arco Norte, says it will cut transit time from 4 hours to 1.5 hours, which is what I estimated. That will be so sweet!


I can tell you that the contingencies still occur, but with the latest restrictions fully effective since September such as foreign vehicles without a cero sticker not being able to drive in the morning, and the Saturday program, the problem of contingency shouldn't occur as it did in the past.

This table shows the historic precontingencies, http://www.sma.df.gob.mx/simat/PCAA/precontingencias.pdf (keep in mind the dates are day/month/year) My cousin almost couldn't leave Mexico City for the U.S. one day because the readings got close.


----------



## PieGrande

Good URL's, I will add them to my bookmarks on this topic, but useless without Internet, and I will not have access once I leave the border going south. Going north, I will know the night before if the day before had a contingency or not, so only south bound is a problem.

I forget the expected traffic on Arco Norte, but I think it is in the millions of vehicles per year that will no longer travel through the Valley. That should help a lot, especially since many of them will be heavy trucks.

Also, I expect to go this Sunday, and will simply hope it doesn't go out Saturday. Thanks for tips. Every bit helps. I think once the Arco is open, I will not have any more worries.


----------

